# Black & White Tray



## West Coaster (Feb 21, 2021)

Sorry, Trying to figure all this technology out. I've owned the tray for about fifty years. I found it in my Great Grandmothers attic when I was ten. I've never seen another. It dates from around 1910 as I've seen advertisements with the same image from this date. Maybe someone out there knows more about this tray?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 22, 2021)

West Coaster said:


> Sorry, Trying to figure all this technology out. I've owned the tray for about fifty years. I found it in my Great Grandmothers attic when I was ten. I've never seen another. It dates from around 1910 as I've seen advertisements with the same image from this date. Maybe someone out there knows more about this tray?


Wow that's a beauty. Love dogs also. Never seen that one before. Great shape.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

